# Buying a slingshot



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi guys I'm quite new to slingshots and have not bought one yet. However I did make one with some theraband and plywood and I was just wondering what would be a good slingshot for a beginner who is looking to take down threats such as brush turkey's?

Cheers


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome.

Get in contact with some of the vendors here on the forum and let them know what your plans are.

They are very helpful and will keep you right.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Scout from Simple Shot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A Ranger with the band clip attachment from Pocket Predator, or the Scout from Simple Shot Slingshots. Both are reasonably priced and as good of quality as any.


----------



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree with everyone above, can't go wrong with any of the supporting vendors. Be very careful with plywood. Theraband Gold can be very strong depending on length and taper. Plywood could fail under the stress.


----------



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

thank you


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Just take out your wallet look at it and whisper softly "I'm sorry for what i am about to do to you" 

I agree with the above there are plenty of slings to choose from between the vendors.

Im quite hooked on the axiom poly champ if you like small frames. The peerless is another great simple to band frame that I like. There are a great selection of frames under $40 on simpleshot.


----------



## RatDadJoe (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm brand new too, and the first frames I got were the scout and axiom poly champ from simple-shot. I made them both "starter kits", which gave me 2 pairs of safety glasses, and 6 pounds of 3/8 steel ammo. I also bought a theraband gold BB bandset, and got some heavy airsoft BBs and regular crossman BBs from amazon. I set the bandset that came with the scout off to the side for now, and banded the scout with the 3/4" latex bandset that axiom champ came with (which is an ideal bandset for 3/8" shot, not that the one that it comes with is bad, either. I just wanted to use the lighter bands), and put the BB bandset on the axiom.

I really like the way that both of these are set up. I have a swing-set frame in my backyard from when my daughter was younger, and that backs up to an open field from my patio. I have a heavy piece of twine that runs across the front of the "A" frame, that I hang my targets from I use the scout when I have plenty of time to go plinking, as I'll take a few extra minutes, and hang an old comforter from where the swings attach, to recover my ammo. I just use a magnetic nail sweeper (just a really strong 12" magnet bar on a short pole, its what contractors use to clean up nails after a job) to pick it all back up when I'm done. If I don't have a lot of time, I just shoot airsoft and regular BBs with the axiom, and don't bother with the backstop, as BBs are cheap enough to shoot and forget.

When it's all said and done what I got from simple-shot is ideal for me. Plus, with having the 2 different frames, and extra safety glasses, It's a nice shoot with a buddy/shoot with your kid setup, as you can both shoot at the same time.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

There are so many types and ways to shoot, plus many types of tubes and bands.

You are doing right by reading every thing you can.

As far as what sling to get, I won't say brand, as all the vendors make very fine equipment, but I would look for one the could be used in a OTT configuration and a TTF configuration and can shoot tubes and flats. and then play with both styles and elastics for a bit.

You are in for a bit of a learning curve : - )

wll


----------



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the advice


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Never be afraid to make your own let alone its alot cheaper to just buy a few bandsets and make your own fork my friend!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome to the disease it will grow lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You will, in time, most likely you'll develop a collection of slingshots purchased and ones you made, to best fit you and only you. Eventually once you have perhaps 10 or 20 slingshots, you'll develop some favorites. It's like that with anything from cars to shirts to slingshots and of course to wives. LOL. You have to keep an open mind and just try stuff. I've got my favorite wife, my favorite whisky, my favorite 4x4, my favorite dog and favorite slingshot. What more would I want? Oh, and this is my favorite forum.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

The Scout from Simple Shot can be configured any way you could possibly think of with either flatbands or tubes for target or hunting applications. The beauty of that is that you will over time develop your own preference of grip, vertical or sideshooting(gangster style, flats or tubes etc. With the Scout you can try all of those things to determine what it is that you like especially if you equip your Scout with Flip Clips which are only 5 dollars more. Then you can later buy a SS that is dedicated for that one specific set up that you favour. In my opinion the Scout is the most flexibly configured commercially available SS on the market today.I have two already and just yesterday ordered a third. Each will be set up differently from the others.

Go with the Scout, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Teach said:


> The Scout from Simple Shot can be configured any way you could possibly think of with either flatbands or tubes for target or hunting applications. The beauty of that is that you will over time develop your own preference of grip, vertical or sideshooting(gangster style, flats or tubes etc. With the Scout you can try all of those things to determine what it is that you like especially if you equip your Scout with Flip Clips which are only 5 dollars more. Then you can later buy a SS that is dedicated for that one specific set up that you favour. In my opinion the Scout is the most flexibly configured commercially available SS on the market today.I have two already and just yesterday ordered a third. Each will be set up differently from the others.
> 
> Go with the Scout, you won't be disappointed.


I cannot agree with this more. Everyone is going to shoot differently. What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for everyone. The scout allows you to test all of these different shooting styles rather simply. It is hands down the absolute best designed slingshot for new comers on the market for this simple fact.

Once you use it enough to find what way you shoot best you can either continue using the scout, of find yourself a shooter that is more specialized to the way you shoot.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

try Esty


----------

